# 2 gravely 812s



## jdog_kustoms (Jul 25, 2009)

I have two great running 812 riding tractors. First one runs AS IS; second one just needs new ignition switch (one in it does work just no lights and it loses contact sometimes and shuts mower off) and needs a battery . The first tractor has manual lift and rack in pinion steering, the second has hydrolic lift and posi-traction rear I have mowed with both tractors and they both drive and mow great. I have one 40 inch deck , and 50 inch deck and a dozer blade. I hate to sell these but I have to many other tractors and wife wants them gone. Price is $850 for both or $500 each/separate OBO 

I have lots of pics so I can email more for you' 
40 inch mower 








48 inch blade 








mower #1 with hydrolic lift and need battery 








mower #1 with hydrolic lift and needs battery 








mower 2 manual lift and 50 inch deck 








mower 2 with manual lift and 50 inch deck


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

welcome to the Tractor Forum!

Its always sad to have to get rid of one of these classics let alone two. 

Good luck on your sales efforts

Andy


----------

